# French Leader Rejects Bush!!!!



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

*Chirac is just mad because he endorsed Kerry. He was all fired up to have the President kiss his ass. He got a small suprise!!!*
Chirac KO's Bush offer 
By BRIAN FLYNN
and NIC CECIL

GEORGE Bush yesterday offered an olive branch to hostile European leaders - but was snubbed by the French President.

Referring to divisions over the Iraq war, the re-elected US leader said: "Whatever our past disagreements, we share a common enemy. I will continue to reach out to our partners in the EU."

Mr Bush also said he will use his new muscle to defeat terrorism. He said: "I earned political capital in the election and I intend to spend it."

But French President Jacques Chirac - dubbed Le Worm - was doing his best to scupper bridge-building.

He will snub a meeting with Iraqi PM Iyad Allawi in Brussels today. It is a sleight aimed at Mr Bush and Tony Blair, who back Mr Allawi.

Chirac - who tried to stop the war to topple Saddam Hussein - will leave Brussels before the new Iraqi leader arrives.

However Chirac DID find time to visit Palestinian leader Yasser Arafat in hospital yesterday.

Meanwhile, Mr Blair was working to heal rifts over Iraq, and flew to Brussels to rally EU leaders.

Last night he called on Europe's leaders to end their "state of denial" over Mr Bush's election win.

He told The Times countries against the war must now work with the US.

The PM said: "The election has happened. America has spoken. The rest of the world should listen.

"It is important that America listens to the rest of the world too.

"The fact is that President Bush is there for four years. Some people are in a sort of state of denial."


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

Our enemies:
Arafat
Sadam
Libya
Hitler
***************
***************
France helps sick old Arafat
France somehow involved in Oil For Food Scam w/ Sadam
France denies US fly over rights to bomb Libya
France lays out red carbet waving white flags for Hitler

I see a pattern.


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

MSP75, please allow me to add one more to your list of our enemies...The UN !! :twisted: 

Ryan


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

That's right, Ryan, as in:

UN-american
UN-trustworthy
UN-able
UN-couth
UN-cool
UN-armed
UN-agreeable

Looks like a trend to me...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

F*CK the Frogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:twisted:


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

Oui,oui, je suis un petite fairy !!! :uc:


----------

